
Productivity Engineering - Witoso
https://medium.com/@ProdEngSV/productivity-engineering-4aff8b560d0b
======
jgforbes
I'm a big fan of productivity engineering, but I find this article is a bit
light on actual suggestions for increasing the productivity of teams.

I find automating the simple tasks has huge pay-offs as your team grows.
Specifically:

* Linting - set up a linter which enforces code quality across the board * Code formatting - similar to linting, but instead of just highlighting errors, automatically fixing them * git pre-commit hooks - Use hooks to run the linter and formatting on pre-commit and reject commits which break company standards * CI - Running test-cases and building on push is the single greatest time saver a company can invest in

I wonder what other things people do.

